# Your Opinions Please



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Hello All,
Firstly, let me say that although I have been registered here for quite some time, work commitments have ensured that my time for contributing more has been very restrictive. Now happily retired, I know things will change!
Having witnessed the Ragtime revival of the early 70's and having always been a devotee of the genre, back in October of 1975 I decided I would try and compose a Ragtime piece. Several weeks (!) later the piece was complete to MY satisfaction and was entitled "Ragged", partly as a pun and partly because that was how I perceived my efforts!
Back in 2017 I revised the piece to a degree whilst at the same time working on another two Rags. The first, entitled "Looking Back", (the title being inspired by putting together and expanding variou sketches I had made in the late 70's), and the second "Just Strolling", the first section of which was inspired by a doodle and came together very easily, the other sections took a little more work. 
Over the last year I have made a few revisions and done a little polishing to all three, including a few left hand split 10ths to which I am unapologetically addicted.
I should add that when confronted by a camera I tend to freeze, so I recorded all three direct to my Kawai CA97 and filmed playback.
I look forward to any feedback.

Here are the You Tube Links
















If anyone should want the music, just PM me with an e mail address.

David


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure you really played these, or programmed them. The tempo never varies.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought they all were charming. I think Just Strolling definitely stood out with a more striking rhythm in the right hand melody, and had more contrasting variations in general. I would add a rest somewhere in the left hand after a section or two. It would give the listener time to contemplate, and also add some contrast. Also I might add a variation to the left hand split chord pattern after every few bars to change it up.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

It is great to hear new rag piano works. The melodies are very nice. I felt that the left hand is a bit monotonous. As for the performance, I was reminded of Rifkin's Joplin. Personally, I prefer more lively playing, with a little more varied dynamics and tempos, but it may not be an authentic way of rag piano playing. Joplin wanted his works played as written like classical compositions. Just Strolling is refreshing, reminding me of the mood of Echo of Spring. Thanks for posting.


----------

